
Where Hate Groups Are Concentrated in the U.S. (2018) - wslh
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/03/where-hate-groups-are-concentrated-in-the-us/555689/
======
duxup
I wonder if in the age of the internet and ease of access to these groups from
anywhere if we're seeing some of these stats shift and change. I wonder how
much you need a physical local hate group to adopt their ideology anymore
compared to the past.

